# Help with mystery part 42a7072238e1



## Franklinp44 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello, i am trying to fix my neighbors lawn mower and I took the carb apart to clean it. I ordered a rebuild kit and placed everything in a bag to wait for part to come in from amazon. Honestly never did a carb with a vac fuel pump. I was careful to disassemble it. However I had this part laying there. i am pretty sure the carb gnomes put it there. The same ones that steal the socks from the dryer. It is not on any part diagrams i can find and i have put it in every hole i could find and it fits no where. Please help me to figure out whee it goes. This is a 3 screw carb off B&S MTD engine. I think it is 18 hp. Model 42a7072238e1. My fat finger is for scale. The part slip together and has a spring inside the big barrel. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've never seen a part like that in any of the Briggs engines. Chances are,it is something someone dropped in,by mistake,OR was in the bag,already. 
Did you actually see it come out of the carb ? If not,ignore it,and set it aside,in a container in case you need it,later.


----------



## Franklinp44 (Jun 16, 2014)

I was leaning that way as well. I get the rebuild kit tomorrow so we shall see. Thank you!!!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Any time,....and Welcome to the forum !


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

i have no idea what it is, but lol @ "carb gnomes"


----------

